# Can i feed them a Trout



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

i live in toronto ontario and i went up north to lake nippising (if thats how u spell it) anyways this lake is very clean and far away from any heavilly polluted areas, i cought a trout on my trip and it has been in my freezer for almost a year now. i was wondering if i can feed thawed out pieces of flesh to my Reds, or is it a risk i shouldnt take..
thanx for the help


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

you could feed the trout to your fish. i'm not sure on how oily trout meat is though. give it a test day, if it doesn't work out well, you dind't lose out on anything. you'll actually know how oily it will be when you defrost the fish. i defrost in a cup, and the oil builds up in the cup after it's thawed. i rinse off the meat always afterwards and then use it. good luck, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

go for it


----------



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

should i be worried about how long the fish has been in my freezer for? or is that not a problem?


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

long as it's not many years, and it's a very cold freezer, no problem.


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

you should. I feed my white bass or any kind of fish i catch. 
They eat it all the time. Just make sure the fish are from a clean suppy of water.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

to be honest, food doesn't really go bad if it's kept frozen for long periods of time, it just loses its taste. the only downside i see is keeping fish in your freezer for a long time will make your freezer smell like ass, and sometimes make your ice taste fishy in my experience.. unless you filet the meat and keep them in ziplocked bags. till this day, i still do not use the ice function on my refrigerador...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

Go for it!









Right now, my piranha and catfish are chowing down on rainbow trout I caught last weekend.

I found out the hard way that piranha don't eat trout eggs. I assumed my spilo would like them and threw a handful in his tank. He never ate them and the eggs quickly spoiled his water quality.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id try a smaller piece at first just to see if it would oily up the water


----------



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

thanx for the tips


----------

